# Candy wines?



## Jericurl (Oct 27, 2013)

While I will admit that jolly rancher and skittles wine don't snag my interest, a wine made from Werther's Originals sounds interesting.
Adding a wee bit of vanilla and oak to it makes it sound REALLY interesting.

I'm wanting to start out and experiment with a 1 gallon batch, just to see how it goes.
Is there a good rule of thumb for amount of candy per gallon? I've found recipes for candy cane wine and other candies, but it usually says something along the lines of 54 candies or 2 packages, etc.

Has anyone made anything along these lines?


----------



## Julie (Oct 27, 2013)

Use enough candy to bring your sg to around 1.080 - 1.085.


----------



## the_rayway (Oct 27, 2013)

This sounds like a first go on my idea of what 'Butterbeer' might taste like  Keep us posted!


----------



## knockabout (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi jericurl! I'm so curious about how this turned out if you made it?
Kim


----------



## Johnd (Apr 11, 2016)

I love candy, those wines always intrigue me, but I've not done one yet. But if I did, it would be a Starburst Jellybean wine, I'd start with a gallon of water and dissolve jellybeans til I got the SG to around where Julie said, maybe a tad higher, like 1.090. After it was dry I'd add KMS, sorbate, and another bag of jellybeans for sugar and flavor, i.e.: the jellybean fpack.


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2016)

I actually made a starburst jellybean wine. Instead of water I used Welch's white grape juice, this will give you better body.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 12, 2016)

Julie said:


> I actually made a starburst jellybean wine. Instead of water I used Welch's white grape juice, this will give you better body.



OK Julie, you've got my attention, tell me how it came out. Did it taste like Starburst Jellybeans???


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2016)

I made it for my nephew and he said it was awesome, I know the five bottles I gave him didn't last long. When I get home I'll dig out my notes


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 19, 2017)

Julie, I know this post is old but you wouldn't happen to know where that recipe is for the Starburst jellybean wine would you? That would be awesome if you did


Lol, not sure if it is on here but I'll dig it out of my binder tomorrow and post it here.


----------



## Lilocsprings (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes please do


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 19, 2017)

That's awesome, thank you.


----------



## Julie (Jun 20, 2017)

Starburst Wine

for 1 gallon

2 bags of starburst jellybeans
3 cans of Welch's White grape juice
sugar to bring sg to 1.080 or close to it
2 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tsp yeast energizer

ferment to dry and backsweeten to 1.010


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks Julie


----------



## organicwineclub (Jun 23, 2017)

Julie, great list of what you have been doing. This idea of making a candy cane wine recipe itself looks yummy and can't wait to make one. Never thought can make something like this from wine.


----------



## Jerfeous (Sep 8, 2017)

When making a candy wine make sure to boil the candy to dissolve it and then let it cool. then put in a refrigerator to take the wax film off the top. if you don't it will be in your car boys and you can't get it out. I have made Skittles and Starburst jelly bean wine. The Skittles I added a hint of Moscato to give it body Starburst I just used Niagara or Welch's White Grape Juice. Both were a hit.


----------



## compdoctor (Jan 27, 2018)

What yeast did you use for this?


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jan 28, 2018)

Typically in candy wines I use Lalvin EC1118.


----------



## Allie Geiger (Dec 2, 2018)

This is so intriguing.. I'm so curious how they would taste.
I would definitely try a green jolly rancher wine, and I really wonder what werthers original wine would taste like!


----------



## Dawgdrvr (Dec 3, 2018)

I make a really nice Butterscotch Mead .
With 2lbs honey and two 10.Oz bags of werthers. (1 gallon )
Sg is usually somewhere between 1.090 and 1.110 depending on what the sugar content ( brix) in my honey is.
I use Wyeast 4184. I let it ferment dry.
It's drinkable after 6 months but mellows out nicely ten months in. 
If need bee, back sweeten with 1 cup of honey .


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 3, 2018)

It''s not really difficult to make your own caramels and if you did then your wine or mead would be rather more unique than using store bought candy. You can make a heavy pound of caramel in your microwave by mixing the following ingredients. It's basically a fool proof method of making caramels.

1/4 C unsalted butter
1/2 C table sugar
1/2 C brown sugar
1/2 C Karo syrup
1/4t salt
1/2C sweetened condensed milk
1 t vanilla extract

Method: Mix everything in a microwave container and zap for about 7 minutes - removing the mass every 90 seconds to stir
When this becomes caramelized remove from container and cool in a chilled dish. I line the dish with parchment paper and the candy does not stick to that. I use two batches in a gallon. 
You might consider adding chocolate to the water when you heat it to melt the candy to prepare for fermenting. I ferment this in a bucket as you get a very thick cap of cocolate in the fermenter.


----------

